# Son's first double



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Me and my 8 y.o doubled yesterday on toms. He wiffed on day one of youth season on a giant 12"+ beard. We got permission at a new place close to the house and on the second time hunting it ended up doubling. 2 bigger birds came in but went to our left which prevented him from being able to shoot.

These birds gave us a 15 yard shot. This is his second bird he shot one in the fall with his .410 and he shot his first spring bird this year with the gun I shot my first bird with. The gun is now his. An 870 20 gauge youth. That gun has seen alot of turkeys at the end of it's barrel. He was happy since his bird had a longer beard than mine! He did great too got up early enough to get set up while still dark out 4 days over the course of one week. Cannot complain about being home by 730 with two gobblers


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

smile says it all, congrats to both of you.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulation's on your double! From the sounds of it you'll never have any problem finding a partner to go hunting with,way to go!! And after re-reading your post hopefully he continues the legacy of using the handed down Rem.870/20ga.That would be fantastic!!Just think of what you can tell your grandkid's when that happen's.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice job !!! Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats. That's awesome. He will never forget that.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great times!!
Good story thanks for sharing


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

This is incredible! Thanks for sharing the story! A memory for a lifetime.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a awesome memory . My son is ten , and this is his 4th turkey season . 
It's fun being able to share the spring woods with him . We also managed to double this weekend . Pretty cool experience. 

That's the 3rd time we've doubled . And there's been a couple other times he killed birds after I was tagged out and we got to watch the remaining bird flog a flopping Tom. Lol


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Warms the soul right there! Way to go Dad.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Now that is one proud little hunter. Way to go Dad!
Too bad the schools are closed, he could take it in 
for show-and-tell


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can't beat spending time with your son whether in the woods or on the water. They grow up quick! Glad you got him interested in the outdoors-so many youths never get that chance. I hate seeing kids on their phones & tablets all the time. Those memories will last a lifetime. Now he needs to get a 10 lb walleye or 6 lb bass!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Kenlow1 said:


> Can't beat spending time with your son whether in the woods or on the water. They grow up quick! Glad you got him interested in the outdoors-so many youths never get that chance. I hate seeing kids on their phones & tablets all the time. Those memories will last a lifetime. Now he needs to get a 10 lb walleye or 6 lb bass!


His biggest bass is over 4 pounds and his biggest eye is around 5. He's getting there


----------

